# SMB auf Raspberry – Weak crypto



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2022)

Hallo,
ich hab auf meinem Raspberry Pi (Bullseye) Samba installiert und bekomm nun beim testen die Ausgabe:
`Weak crypto is allowed`.
`encrypt passwords = yes` ist ja deprecated und sollte nicht mehr verwendet werden. Aber jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, vor allem da ich gelesen hatte das seid SMB2 die Passwörter standardmässig verschlüsselt sind, wie ich das auf eine vernünftige Verschlüsselung bekomme. Weak hört sich ja nicht sonderlich gut an  .

Grüße


----------



## Zvoni (4. April 2022)

Schau mal hier: 14583 – testparm: explain what "Weak crypto is allowed" means
Ist NTLM aktiviert?


> testparm will report weak crypto as long as gnutls allows RC4 to be
> initialized (even if for example smb.conf disables NTLM auth or something).


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. April 2022)

Hi,
Danke schonmal, das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Ich muss jetzt erstmal schauen woran ich sehe ob NTLM aktiviert ist.
In der conf hab ich diesbezüglich nichts aktiviert.

Gruß


----------



## Zvoni (5. April 2022)

So wie ich es verstanden habe ist NTLM der "übliche" Verdächtige.
Es geht aber eher darum ob RC4 in irgendeiner Weise "erlaubt" ist.
Schau mal hier: [Samba] how to disable RC4 in samba


> For netlogon, set 'reject md5 clients = yes'


EDIT: Scroll mal runter bis NTLM auth
smb.conf


> Default: _ntlm auth = ntlmv2-only _


----------

